# Pet Transport



## Tara's Pet Taxis (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello all you animal lovers out there! I am new to the pet forum & really happy to be here Above all, I am an animal lover and mum to a nearly 3yr old rescue Akita/Presa/Boxer mix called Tia.

I also run a pet taxi business in and around North London called Tara's Pet Taxis. I have a range of transport services, Pets to Vets, transportation to Dog/Cat Shows & so on. Basically wherever your pet needs to go! I have pet business & taxi insurance so your beloved is safe in my hands and my car is equipped for all eventualities Inc. A pet first aid kit. 

Please contact me for a quote at any time. Just give me the start and end postcodes, date & time of travel and I will get back to you.
I've checked out my competition and I am highly competitive with my rates

For regular updates of my work please find me on Facebook - Tara's Pet Taxis. 
Photos, reviews, stories etc. are there, but I've only just started the page so there are many jobs I have done that I've not mentioned there.

So, if you ever need my services Tara's Pet Taxis is here for you and your furry babies xx


----------

